# Seagate to start shipping its thinnest hard drive yet



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Seagate is gearing up to ship its thinnest hard drive yet, measuring in at 5mm thin.

he Laptop Ultrathin HDD is designed to be integrated into ultra-thin, lightweight mobile computing devices and tablets while promising high-capacity storage at an affordable price.

Seagate is aiming to frame the Laptop Ultrathin HDD as an affordable alternative to solid state drives by also touting the potential for longer battery life and support for more attachable storage solutions.

The drive is designed to take up 25 percent less space than its previous generation 7mm counterpart.

To think of it another way, Seagate described the 3.3-ounce HDD as thin as "four stacked credit cards and lighter than a deck of cards."

Read More


----------

